# Dry hits on the Big Baby Beast tank



## Le_Meow (22/8/18)

So I recently inherited my brothers SMOK AL85 kit with a Big Baby Beast tank (he bought the big baby separately). I had about 2 days worth of vaping on it with a Q2 coil, and man oh man, was it nice. The flavour and clouds are to my liking. 

Since yesterday, however, I have been getting very dry and harsh hits. I opened up the tank and it seems like the coil has burned somewhat. Before this I had vaped like a boss (for at least 2 days) and am wondering why/how this happened? 

The only thing I can think of is that I was allowing the tank to run rather dry in order to add different juice without too much cross-contamination. During this exercise I might've allowed the cotton to not saturate sufficiently and thus burn. I'm vaping on the same coil but have lowered the wattage from around 35w to 27w. If I take it slow I can vape here without any dry or harsh hits.

Any experience on this? The only conclusion I can draw is that, by allowing the tank to empty in order to refill, I mucked up the coil. It was basically perfect before that and the problem started a few hours after that. I'll try and puncture the wicking with a sowing needle but I'm guessing I'll have to replace this coil first... they're so damn expensive but so good when working. How long should they last?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/8/18)

I think you may be right in saying the cotton was starved of juice, it's not difficult for that to happen. Some tanks have a minimum juice level but for those that don't the general rule of thumb is juice should not dip below the cotton level.


----------



## Spazmanpanic (22/8/18)

Depends on the liquid you use, high "sweetener" juices tend to make alot of build-up so might make the coil life alot shorter, also making sure the juice stays just above the coil wicking holes should reduce the chance of burn-out, i think coils should last maybe around 50ml-60ml of juice, days don't really matter, its how much juice gets vaped that uses up a coil), you could consider getting a second tank for a different flavour, or maybe you should consider getting a nice rta or rda in a month or so, so you can change the cotton when you change the flavour whenever the mood takes you, P.S. when my coils only lasted 2 days, i went to rebuildable, and happy that i did


----------



## Sir Vape (22/8/18)

Also try the Vaporesso NRG coils. In my experience the Vaporesso are much better than Smoks and are compatible

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dreadside (22/8/18)

Le_Meow said:


> So I recently inherited my brothers SMOK AL85 kit with a Big Baby Beast tank (he bought the big baby separately). I had about 2 days worth of vaping on it with a Q2 coil, and man oh man, was it nice. The flavour and clouds are to my liking.
> 
> Since yesterday, however, I have been getting very dry and harsh hits. I opened up the tank and it seems like the coil has burned somewhat. Before this I had vaped like a boss (for at least 2 days) and am wondering why/how this happened?
> 
> ...


I started vaping on a smok baby beast with the q2 coils and I used 2-3 coils a week, and that was just too expensive rather get the rba deck and rewick if you need to, or if you want a good vape get your self a proper RTA or RDA it will save you money and frustration in the long run! My 2 cents but stock coils for a tank no no in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Le_Meow (22/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I think you may be right in saying the cotton was starved of juice, it's not difficult for that to happen. Some tanks have a minimum juice level but for those that don't the general rule of thumb is juice should not dip below the cotton level.



This is exactly what happened! I have one more coil to have a go with. Will see if I can keep it saturated enough. The only thing that bothers me is how do I then add a different juice to the tank without mixing different flavours.


----------



## Le_Meow (22/8/18)

Spazmanpanic said:


> Depends on the liquid you use, high "sweetener" juices tend to make alot of build-up so might make the coil life alot shorter, also making sure the juice stays just above the coil wicking holes should reduce the chance of burn-out, i think coils should last maybe around 50ml-60ml of juice, days don't really matter, its how much juice gets vaped that uses up a coil), you could consider getting a second tank for a different flavour, or maybe you should consider getting a nice rta or rda in a month or so, so you can change the cotton when you change the flavour whenever the mood takes you, P.S. when my coils only lasted 2 days, i went to rebuildable, and happy that i did



Thanks bru. The juice I am vaping is rather sweet. I have one more coil to use so will try a slight different approach when vaping it.


----------



## Le_Meow (22/8/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Also try the Vaporesso NRG coils. In my experience the Vaporesso are much better than Smoks and are compatible



Might give this a go! Thanks for the info


----------



## Le_Meow (22/8/18)

Dreadside said:


> I started vaping on a smok baby beast with the q2 coils and I used 2-3 coils a week, and that was just too expensive rather get the rba deck and rewick if you need to, or if you want a good vape get your self a proper RTA or RDA it will save you money and frustration in the long run! My 2 cents but stock coils for a tank no no in my opinion.


 
I have the iJoy combo RDTA and Combo 2. I suck at wicking in general, however, I wanted a mod to run on the side that did not need any effort when I wanted to vape (also, since I have different flavours in my tanks and chain-vape when I game). It still works out cheaper than my smoking habits, so I'm fine with that. I'm pretty sure I messed up the coils somehow thus I want to figure out how to get the most out of them. If I could get 2-3 weeks I would be an extremely happy lad. Thanks


----------



## JohnG (22/8/18)

The Vaporesso nrg coils are the way to go. Give them a test.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/8/18)

Le_Meow said:


> This is exactly what happened! I have one more coil to have a go with. Will see if I can keep it saturated enough. The only thing that bothers me is how do I then add a different juice to the tank without mixing different flavours.



What I used to do is mix the two flavours but fill it to the max so you get as much of the new juice as you can. The next tank would then be a (sort of) "undiluted" single flavour. I'm the type of person where if I like a juice I'd vape four or five tanks (same applies to my squonker now) of it before changing so this method worked for me.


----------



## Le_Meow (22/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> What I used to do is mix the two flavours but fill it to the max so you get as much of the new juice as you can. The next tank would then be a (sort of) "undiluted" single flavour. I'm the type of person where if I like a juice I'd vape four or five tanks (same applies to my squonker now) of it before changing so this method worked for me.



I'll give this a try, the two juices I am chain vaping are very similar so I guess it should be fine. When the tank performs, it is really good, so I want to somehow give it a shot. I have 3 other tanks (iJoy combo RDTA, Combo 2 and Avo 22) but it's nice to have something on standby that delivers, is small and doesn't need customized coiling and wicking. (Also, I suck at the latter- so prebuilt coils make my life a lot easier).


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/8/18)

Le_Meow said:


> I'll give this a try, the two juices I am chain vaping are very similar so I guess it should be fine. When the tank performs, it is really good, so I want to somehow give it a shot. I have 3 other tanks (iJoy combo RDTA, Combo 2 and Avo 22) but it's nice to have something on standby that delivers, is small and doesn't need customized coiling and wicking. (Also, I suck at the latter- so prebuilt coils make my life a lot easier).



That Combo RDTA should be the easiest to coil and wick of the lot. The flavour you'll get from it will be worlds apart from your SMOK tank. Try it sooner than later.


----------



## Dreadside (22/8/18)

Le_Meow said:


> I have the iJoy combo RDTA and Combo 2. I suck at wicking in general, however, I wanted a mod to run on the side that did not need any effort when I wanted to vape (also, since I have different flavours in my tanks and chain-vape when I game). It still works out cheaper than my smoking habits, so I'm fine with that. I'm pretty sure I messed up the coils somehow thus I want to figure out how to get the most out of them. If I could get 2-3 weeks I would be an extremely happy lad. Thanks


In that case I'll go with the vaporesso coils have heard they are better than the smok coils!


----------



## franshorn (22/8/18)

You can also try the new Eleaf Mesh coils. They fit as well, and are a bit cheaper than the Vaporesso NRG coils. 
Can't comment on Longevity though. As I bought myself a Zeus RTA the next week and put the NRG tank on the bench. Haven't looked back since.
Zeus paid for itself in the past 2 months


----------

